# Coil Packs?



## Carlie (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi. 
Just joined this gr8 site, my little angel has developed a problem ! Driving home from work angel started to lose power after getting to the nearest friends home was told that the car was miss fireing, I have always booked in with Audi and have always paid the high price :x I have booked angel into Nationwid Autos in Moseley Birmingham after speaking to a helpfull guy on the phone he mentioned that the TT has a inherent problem with the coil pack :?: I decieded to look on the net and noticed 2002/3 have had a recall in the USA. Is there any news here in the uk. Does anyone in Birmingham have a garage they can reconment for the future. 

Carlie. Birmingham.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi Carlie

The coil pack problem is very very common and not confined to the TT they are quite easy to replace and cost about £30 each there's one on top of each spark plug.

Loads of threads on here and yes there was a recall in 2003, but they still don't seem to have cured the problem.
I think they just crack up eventually due to the heat they have to endure.

Have a look at WAKS site here> http://www.wak-tt.com/tt/coilrecall.htm

Oh and welcome to the best TT forum. :wink:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I just had to replace one, mine were revision L, from what I understand J/L were the unreliable ones......the 2nd coil pack tends to be the one that goes......any VW or Audi will have them stk, I picked 2 up (keeping 1 spare) I paid £26 + VAT each - here's the part nos you want - current revision R, Part # 06B 905 115 R


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Midland VW in Cannock.
I have driven down from up North to have my car sorted by them. First rate.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

So far all the packs I have changed have been revision L, up to around 15 now in a year. ( maybe one J in that lot)

L's are not too good in my opinion.

Where ever you go try not to get sold non-genuine parts as we've changed a few cheap copies as well within 6-12 months of owners being sold them...... the R part mentioned above is best to go for and so far have been reliable.

They fail far more in colder weather most likely because of the change in temps from very cold engine to hot, its common for them to fail not long after a first start.


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

coil pack mate. iv got 2 spare and in walsall if you want to try one? easy to fit.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VW Midlands Carlie, Very good depending on which side of Brum your on.

Yes TT I thought you had changed all yours now? Why 2 spare? Only ask as I'm gonna change my 2 that haven't failed.


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

2 went down so i changed all of them leaving me with 2 working ones.


----------



## Carlie (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi there.
Thanx for the info all now replaced.
Carlie


fishface said:


> Hi Carlie
> 
> The coil pack problem is very very common and not confined to the TT they are quite easy to replace and cost about £30 each there's one on top of each spark plug.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlie (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi there.

Thanx for there the info will give them a try next time, although I have had all replaced £211.00.

Carlie 



Matt B said:


> Midland VW in Cannock.
> I have driven down from up North to have my car sorted by them. First rate.


----------



## Carlie (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi there.

I have all replaced 2/3 were shot leaving me with 2 spare, paid £211.00. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Thanx for the info. 

Carlie



TTsline02 said:


> I just had to replace one, mine were revision L, from what I understand J/L were the unreliable ones......the 2nd coil pack tends to be the one that goes......any VW or Audi will have them stk, I picked 2 up (keeping 1 spare) I paid £26 + VAT each - here's the part nos you want - current revision R, Part # 06B 905 115 R


----------



## Carlie (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi there.

Like you 2 went down, 2 spare.

Thanx for the info 

Carlie



YES TT said:


> 2 went down so i changed all of them leaving me with 2 working ones.


----------



## Carlie (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi there.

Thanx for the info, I had all mine changed though 2 were OK all audi parts £211.00 [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Carlie



Wak said:


> So far all the packs I have changed have been revision L, up to around 15 now in a year. ( maybe one J in that lot)
> 
> L's are not too good in my opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlie (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi there.

Thanx for the offer though I had all 4 changed so 2 spare £211.00 [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Carlie



YES TT said:


> coil pack mate. iv got 2 spare and in walsall if you want to try one? easy to fit.


----------



## miknix (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello guys,

Quick question, some of you changed the coils after feeling a loss of power. Did the ECU log a misfire, did you notice the CEL or did you noticed it just by the loss of power alone?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

"I . I wanna be your thread reviver "
sorry bit sarky today 
My vgds records an odd missfire or 2 ,even after getting a free " coilpack upgrade" some 6k miles ago.
Btw for me they didnt care what coilpacks were in it , just so long as audi/vw had never done the job before.Check out the sticky. Some audi garages seem to require the original coilpacks to be still present.
Mine "by feel" ran better after the pack change , but I didnt notice it bad before .


----------



## miknix (Jul 26, 2015)

Hehe 
Yeah I did call audi but my car was not eligible for this "improvement" either because I'm in France or because my engine is type APX.
I seriously suspect I'm having misfires at high revs but when scanning with vagcom no module reports misfires.
Do I have to dump a specific module?

By the way, did audi also put new spark plugs?


----------

